# Baby or adult?



## michellemoyah (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm getting a new betta tomorrow. I've had an adult betta before but I was wondering if there were any specific benefits to getting a baby. I mean, downsides are they don't have the breed or gender listed so it's kind of a gamble in that regard. Thoughts?


----------



## Piyoteru (Apr 17, 2014)

Pros:
It's a mix bag, sometimes the surprise is part of the fun.
You get to see it grow up.

Cons:
Not great for beginners, they are more fragile than older fish.
If you want a specific fish, you might not get what you want.

Personally, I'd like to try it one day- but I've sworn that I'll only keep short finned betta in the future (ugh, fin biting). If I were able to get a young plakat from a reputable breeder, maybe. The one's in stores are far too much of a gamble and I feel like it's an unethical marketing ploy.


----------



## michellemoyah (Jun 15, 2014)

Yeah, I've been doing some research, and my last betta ended up being very sick and hard to take care of near the end of his life. I think I'll get an adult so that I know they're at least slightly hardier.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Baby bettas are a lot of work. I would love to get one but my schedule just doesn't allow for it. Personally, you should only get a baby if you are highly experienced with bettas and can provide the BEST home possible. I'd recommend getting an adult. If you wan to try something different then maybe get a female? There is no difference in the care between an adult male and an adult female. Your female might be vertical breeding stripes but that is normal behavior so there is nothing to worry about. I love my female and think she is the cutest thing.


----------

